# بعض القوانين المستخدمة في حساب الاحمال الحرارية لمتخصصي التكييف



## JEBRIL (8 مارس 2006)

بعض القوانين المستخدمة في حساب الاحمال الحرارية لمتخصصي التكييف

السلام عليكم
اليكم بعض القوانين المستخدمة لحساب الاحمال الحرارية في مجال التبريد والتكييف
بالملف المرفق.
والسلام عليكم
Jebril


----------



## مهندس تكييف (10 مارس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

مشكور اخي علي المعلومات ونريد المزيد
والسلام عليكم


----------



## Engr_Zeroo (22 يونيو 2006)

Nice and simple


----------



## Mmervat (25 يونيو 2006)

شكرا اخى الفاضل


----------



## انس باكير (6 يوليو 2006)

شكراً يا رفيق


----------



## المهندس محمد السيد (6 أغسطس 2006)

شكراً اخي الفاضل


----------



## ابوفارس ميكاترونك (3 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ايها الساده

اسعد بالانضمام الى منتداكم الرائع والمفيد :14: 

واشكر كل :1: المشاركات والاخوه المهندسين الذين يزودونا بكل ما هو نافع ومفيد:31:


----------



## nassernasa (2 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م. سامر هاني (3 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات


----------



## ستار سلمان (5 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم اخواني المهندسين
ارجو منكم معرفة كيفية حساب الحمل kw لماكنة تستهلك ماء مثلج من chiller لغرض تبريد 
الحليب (هل هناك معادلة لذلك)حيث اني اعرف انه تختلف عن حساب الاحمال الخاصة للابنية علما انه لدي معدل التدفق فقط لهذه الماكنة لذا ارجو المساعدة 
وهل يمكن تقدير معدل التدفق من قطر الانبوب الداخل والخارج حيث هنالك مخطط لمعدل التدفق مع سرعة الماء وقطر الانبوب ولكني لا املك هذا المخطط حاليا وان امكن اذا توفر لديكم اعلامي رجاء مع شكري الجزيل والله الموفق


----------



## starmido (5 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا يا بشمهندس


----------



## ستار سلمان (14 أكتوبر 2006)

*سوال*

السلام عليكم اخواني المهندسين
ارجو منكم معرفة كيفية حساب الحمل kw لماكنة تستهلك ماء مثلج من chiller لغرض تبريد 
الحليب (هل هناك معادلة لذلك)حيث اني اعرف انه تختلف عن حساب الاحمال الخاصة للابنية علما انه لدي معدل التدفق فقط لهذه الماكنة لذا ارجو المساعدة 
وهل يمكن تقدير معدل التدفق من قطر الانبوب الداخل والخارج حيث هنالك مخطط لمعدل التدفق مع سرعة الماء وقطر الانبوب ولكني لا املك هذا المخطط حاليا وان امكن اذا توفر لديكم اعلامي رجاء مع شكري الجزيل والله الموفق


----------



## pilot_789 (26 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## الصانع (4 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## eslamenan (5 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## سامى عبدالطيف (13 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عواد العاني (15 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكور اخي الكريم........فقط اريد الجداول الخاصه جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## Bu Ahmed (16 يناير 2007)

الله يجزيك خير


----------



## Silver_2007 (17 يناير 2007)

شكراااااااا


----------



## الرجل الطموح (19 مايو 2007)

اتمنا كل مهندس يدخل هذا المنتدى ويستفيد بارك الله بكم


----------



## اخ اسماعيل (19 مايو 2007)

ممتاز أخي واصل


----------



## قاسم الخالدي (19 مايو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا .. اخي الفالضل على هذه القوانين القيمه ...


----------



## hamaj_1968 (20 مايو 2007)

جميل ولكن في حمل التهويه ارجو تفسير الذي في القانون أي ماذا تقصد ب I^


----------



## amr fathy (23 مايو 2007)

شكرا اخى الفاضل


----------



## fmcg (25 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وننتظر المزيد


----------



## ابو سعود العبدالله (25 مايو 2007)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## mohamed55555 (22 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## وليد الدوري (23 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## زكريا محمدأحمد (23 يوليو 2007)

أرجو من مهندس ضليع في التكييف المركزي (باكيج مدمج) حساب مايلي بالتفصيل الممل:وكتابة العلاقات التي تم بموجبها الحساب:
صالة أعراس لــ /500 امرأة/ الأبعاد 1- الطول 80 متر
2- العرض 60 متر
3- الارتفاع التبريدي4 متر
شكلها مستطيل , مكشوفة من كل الجهات,عدد النوافذ 10 نوافذ(2×1 متر)
الباب الرئيسي من الزجاج(4×2 متر)
*-حمل الاضاءة 10 كيلو وات
المطلوب :
1- حساب الحمل الحراري بشكل دقيق وكم ماكينة سيتم تركيبها .
2- حساب الدكت وكم السرعة مع cmf أي (قيمة cfmمع fpm)
وألف شكر سلفا للبطل اللذي سيحل هذه المسألة ليستفيد منها الجميع...


----------



## زكريا محمدأحمد (23 يوليو 2007)

أرجو من مهندس ضليع في التكييف المركزي (باكيج مدمج) حساب مايلي بالتفصيل الممل:وكتابة العلاقات التي تم بموجبها الحساب:
صالة أعراس لــ /500 امرأة/ الأبعاد 1- الطول 80 متر
2- العرض 60 متر
3- الارتفاع التبريدي4 متر
شكلها مستطيل , مكشوفة من كل الجهات,عدد النوافذ 10 نوافذ(2×1 متر)
الباب الرئيسي من الزجاج(4×2 متر)
*-حمل الاضاءة 10 كيلو وات
المطلوب :
1- حساب الحمل الحراري بشكل دقيق وكم ماكينة سيتم تركيبها .
2- حساب الدكت وكم السرعة مع cmf أي (قيمة cfmمع fpm)
وألف شكر سلفا للبطل اللذي سيحل هذه المسألة ليستفيد منها الجميع.....................................


----------



## mohamed55555 (25 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## طاهر86 (14 سبتمبر 2007)

[:16: :16: :16: :16: :16:thanks


----------



## م.سعد نجم (20 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على الملفات


----------



## amin aly (21 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور اخى الكريم
لكن لا يوجد ربط بين القوانين وبعضها
اعتقد لو حضرتك اعطيت مثال توضيحي هيكون الموضوع اسهل واين توجد الجداول
اعتذر للاطالة 
وجزاك اللة خير


----------



## نجيب محمد عبده (23 نوفمبر 2007)

لك الشكر للاخ العزيز


----------



## ذيادة (25 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا اخي الكريم ذيادة


----------



## ذيادة (25 نوفمبر 2007)

شكر اخي الكريم ذيادة


----------



## Beeiiko (14 ديسمبر 2007)

اشكرك يا سيدي الفاضل


----------



## محمد عبد الرزاق ح (29 يناير 2008)

الملف لا يحمل وهذة مشكلة متكررة في هذا الموقع ؟؟؟؟


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (31 يناير 2008)

​​​*1-** قانون حساب حمل التبريد عبر الجدران و الأسقف والزجاج و الالومنيوم والأبواب.*
​*Qs = U . A . CLTDc*​*حيت أن :*
*Qs * *-* *كمية الحرارة.*
*U **-* *معامل انتقال الحرارة الكلي.*
*A * *-* *المساحة.*
*CLTDc **-* *فرق درجة حرارة حمل التبريد.*
​*2* *-** قانون** حساب حمل التبريد عن طريق الإشعاع الشمسي.*
​*Qs = A . SHGF**(max)** . SC . CLF*​*حيت أن :*
*Qs **-* *كمية الحرارة.*
*A * *-* *المساحة.*
*-** SHGF**(max)* *معامل الكسب الحراري الشمسي* *وتستخرج* *قيمته من الجداول.*
*SC **- **معامل التظليل لزجاج الجدار **وتستخرج* *قيمته من الجداول**.*
*CLF **- **معامل حما التبريد* *وتستخرج* *قيمته من الجداول.*

*- 3** قانون حساب حمل التبريد الناتج عن الإضاءة.*
​*Qs = N**L** . W . Fu . Fb . CLF*​*حيت أن :*
*Qs **-* *كمية الحرارة**.*
*N**L* *-** عدد المصابيح.*
*W **-** قدرة المصباح.*
*Fu **- **نسبة المصابيح المستخدمة.*
* -** Fb **معامل الكبح ويساوي1 للمصابيح العادية و**1.2** لمصابيح الفلوريسنت.*
*CLF **-* *معامل حمل التبريد** وتستخرج* *قيمته من الجداول.*
*- 4** قانون حساب حمل التبريد الناتج عن الأشخاص.*
*أولا: الحرارة المحسوسة.*
*Qs = No . Ms . CLF*​*حيت ان :*
*Qs **-* *كمية الحرارة.*
*-**No ** عدد الأشخاص.*
*-**Ms **معدل الحرارة المحسوسة التي يعطيها الشخص الواحد وهي تتوقف علي درجة* *نشاطه*
* وتستخرج* *قيمتها من الجداول.*
*CLF **- **معامل حمل التبريد* *وتستخرج* *قيمته من الجداول.*
*ثانيا: الحرارة الكامنة.*
*Q**L** = No . M**L*​*حيت ان :*
*Q**L* *- * *كمية** الحرارة.*
*-**No * *عدد الأشخاص.*
*-**M**L* *معدل الحرارة الكامنة الذي يعطيها الشخص الواحد وهي تتوقف.*
* علي درجة نشاطه* *وتستخرج* *قيمتها من الجداول**.*

​*- 5* *قانون حساب حمل التبريد الناتج عن المعدات. *

​*Qs = W . N . CLF*​*حيت ان :*
*Qs **-* *كمية الحرارة**.*
*W **-* *قدرة المعدات.* 
*N **-* *عدد المعدات.*
*CLF **-* *معامل حمل التبريد* *وتستخرج قيمته من الجداول.*

*- 6** قانون حساب حمل التهوية.*
*QT = Mven . ^I*​


----------



## ابورسال (1 فبراير 2008)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## masp (2 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## المهندس مضر (2 فبراير 2008)

*مشكور يابشمهندس*

شكرا كتييييير يابشمهندس ونتمنى لك التوفيق ونتمنى منك المزيد


----------



## أشرف السيد جادالله (21 فبراير 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المهندسة جهاد (23 فبراير 2008)




----------



## mody2006oo7 (14 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا ويارب دايما فى المزيد


----------



## محمود33 (27 فبراير 2009)

الشكرالجزيل على هذه الخدمة


----------



## djilalidokkar (28 فبراير 2009)

baraka alaho fike et merciii


----------



## kamil522 (28 فبراير 2009)

لك الف شكر اخي الكريم


----------



## JEBRIL (7 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله وخيرا لمروركم وساحول تقديم المزيد إن شاء الله


----------



## ghost012 (21 مارس 2009)

مشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور


----------



## م هبه حمد (27 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## م هبه حمد (27 أبريل 2009)

شكرااااااااا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عدنان بنيان (27 أبريل 2009)

الاخ المهندس المشرف محمد عبد الفتاح انا مهندس تبريد في العراق البصره احتاج ال ايميلك ليكون بيننا تعاون عمل اذا ما عندك مانع شكرا


----------



## الكنك (16 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا للافادة ولكن نريد الاحدث احدث الطرق لحساب الاحمال الحرارية وكيف وشكرا


----------



## سعيداسعد (16 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور على تبسيط هذه القوانين


----------



## الطواب (16 ديسمبر 2009)

اسعد بكم اخوانى الاعزاء ولكم وافر الشكر:63:


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (24 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جبريل على الملف


----------



## محمود33 (1 يناير 2010)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

مشكور اخي علي المعلومات ونريد المزيد
والسلام عليكم*​


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (2 يناير 2010)

أنت لديك قطر الانبوب الحامل للماء المثلج فاذا استطعت ان تحصل على سرعة تدفق الماء المثلج فاستخدم المعادلة التالية 
قطر الماسورة بالبوصة ( الانج) = الجذر التربيعي لـ ( حاصل ضرب 0.41 * gpm مقسوم على سرعة تدفق الماء المثلج بالقدم / ثانية ) و منها تحصل على معدل التدفق 
علما بانه يوجد اجهزة لقياس سرعة التدفق 
و بحصولك على معدل التدفق و اكيد لديك فرق درجات الحرارة لكل من الحليب و الماء المثلج تقدر بالعلاقة بين معدل تدفق الماؤ المثلج و فرق درجات الحرارة للماء او الحليب تحصل على الطن تبريد و تضرب الطن تبريد في 3.5 تحصل على الحمل الحراري مقدر بالكيلوات علما بأن ماتحصل عليه ليس له علاقة بقدرة كمبرسور الوحدة الذي له حسابات اخري


----------



## eng_taha_a (2 يناير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور ويريت لو فى حد عنده الجداول المستخدمه يحطها


----------



## mohamed sayed sed (8 فبراير 2010)

اشكرك على هذا الملف ولكن اريد منك الsource الذى اخذت منه هذه القوانين وشكرا


----------



## نجيب محمد عبده (8 فبراير 2010)

مشكور يا اخي وجزاك الله خير


----------



## badr gamil (25 أبريل 2010)

الف شكر على البيانات والمعلومات وربنا يعوض تعبك خير...ودائما للامام وبالتوفيق.


----------



## ammar-sl (25 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا و الله يوفقك


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (25 أبريل 2010)

مشكور


----------



## eng_taha_a (29 أبريل 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## هشام حلمي سيد (14 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم*​


----------



## م.رامي قاسم (20 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا أخى الفاضل


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (10 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي . وشكرا


----------



## eng - mahmoud (11 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا اخى


----------



## مستريورك (18 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور جداااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## JEBRIL (7 فبراير 2012)

أتمني ان ينيركم الله بنور علمه الواسع


----------



## بدوي محي (25 فبراير 2012)

:78:


زكريا محمدأحمد قال:


> أرجو من مهندس ضليع في التكييف المركزي (باكيج مدمج) حساب مايلي بالتفصيل الممل:وكتابة العلاقات التي تم بموجبها الحساب:
> صالة أعراس لــ /500 امرأة/ الأبعاد 1- الطول 80 متر
> 2- العرض 60 متر
> 3- الارتفاع التبريدي4 متر
> ...


----------



## JEBRIL (1 مارس 2013)

شكرا لكل جميعا اخوتي بقسم التبريد و التكييف


----------



## JEBRIL (1 مارس 2013)

وبالله التوفيق


----------



## nofal (4 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## hagagm25 (5 مارس 2013)

شكرا على مجهودك العظيم


----------



## JEBRIL (27 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## JEBRIL (27 يوليو 2013)

وبالله التوفيق


----------



## عمر قفش (16 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## hoba72001 (21 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكور اخي علي المعلومات ونريد المزيد
والسلام عليكم​


----------



## mserageng (21 يناير 2014)

اشكر الجميع على التواصل بهذا الشكل المبهر وتقديم المساعدات للجميع


----------



## mahmood mrbd (22 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## abdelsalamn (8 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## drmady (8 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## moneer2 (8 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

